# I want more GABA



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Seems like GABA is an important neurotransmitter implicated in anxiety disorders. I have tremors in my hands that neurologists treat with GABA agonists. I clearly have a deficiency of GABA in my brain.Why is my brain not producing enough GABA?GABA needs magnesium, B1, glutamine acid or glutamine and vitamin B6 for production. These are just the cofactors and precursors I know of.I already use magnesium, B1 and glutamine but the tremors persist. I've never used B6. It always comes up when I do research but I have never bothered to take it. Could supplementing with extra B6 increase GABA levels??I ordered pyridoxamine and P5P, which are supposed to be active forms of B6, to see if it makes a difference in my tremors.Anyone have experience with B6, tremors, or any of the supplements above??


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

B6 is essential for the formation of GABA from glutamic acid.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-Ketoglutaric_acid"α-Ketoglutarate is transaminated, along with glutamine, to form the excitatory neurotransmitter glutamate. Glutamate can then be decarboxylated (requiring vitamin B6) into the inhibitory neurotransmitter GABA."


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.antiagingdoctor.co.za/?p=36GABAScroll down to the section on GABA


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

From the GABA wikiOrganisms synthesize GABA from glutamate using the enzyme L-glutamic acid decarboxylase and pyridoxal phosphate (which is the active form of vitamin B6) as a cofactor. This process converts glutamate, the principal excitatory neurotransmitter, into the principal inhibitory neurotransmitter (GABA).[21][22]Pyridoxal phophate can be purchased on Iherb. I wonder what cofactors the enzyme L glutamic acid decarboxylase uses?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

B1 is also needed for GABA productionhttp://alcalc.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/24/4/271so far, we need glutamine, magnesium, B1 and B6. If i can increase GABa, I can reduce stress and eliminate my tremors.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I added 3 grams of Arginine in the morning for one reason and found that it helps reduce hand tremors. This means that it has a positive effect of the GABA system. This is important for all of us with anxiety.

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=28843&view=findpost&p=351697


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

just out of curiousity, how did you or the doc rule out that it might be low dopamine? when i increased my ssri too high (paxil/paroxetine to 40mg) i started getting occasional tremors in my hands, along with an incredible lack of motivation, both of which signal low dopamine. but they improved when i lowered the dose.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Doctor's themselves don't really know how antidepressants work even less all the systems they affect in the brain. I came conclude low dopamine was a problem by studying it's functions and different roles in the body. Then found all those were impaired in me. Elevating dopamine levels with precursors helped all these areas. It's all very abstract, I know.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

i got the same low dopamine thing from Paxil also, and i took dopamine precursors like DLPA and they helped alot


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

There are so many different dopamin receptors and and that stuff for all of us to know NOTHING at all about it to treat ourselves, please understand this.

One example: one of the kind of dopamine is inhibited from release via GHB and that makes me less anxious but other people it makes more anxious/(not many i know). And when GHB stops working it "opens" up the dopamine release or something (also too complex for any of us to understand this), so when it opens up it makes me REALLY vulnerable for anxiety, paranoia and all stuff which makes me nervous and makes a lot of other people paranoid (know several ppl which get these effects from the dopamine rebound).

Alcohol also makes people either more anxious or relaxes them, for me it relaxes.. And it releases more dopamin from what i've heard. So please everyone stop thinking that you can claiming that you know "enough" to know anything about what drugs does this and that to your brain, and if you think you have a brain deficit of GABA that could be right or it could just be your automatic thoughts which causes you to get anxious in public situations - GABA cannot "block" those thoughts even if you eat a well balances diet with enough GABA and more. Parnate could work for you but thats not even sure, because our brain is still extremely complex for even the smartest neurologists.

xcuse me for any bad grammar - im danish.


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

But I thank you for sharing the information youve got about supplement to help nervous hands and all that stuff.

I just wanted to say that none of us know absolutely almost nothing about what all the supplements do for us, and we should listen to our doctors and all who are educated to know all this.


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

What is the differense of Pharma GABA and Now foods GABA ?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

surfera007 said:


> I would like to think it's not a placebo effect, but I use to take Gaba tablets and let them dissolve under my tongue and that helped my mood, but now I take aqueouscientific relax formula. It's cheap and actually works for me at least.


Wow.... total shill for some obscure supplement. lol

Just signed up today and every single post he makes is an advertisement for the "aqueouscientific relax formula". I urge everybody to report him.


----------

